# Camo Tape... Good or Bad?



## WIUHunter (Jan 26, 2007)

I really want to do something about the my rifle and its extreme glossy/shine, but I am rather anal about the cleanliness of my guns and don't want to risk hurting the finish or overall condition of the rifle. I was wondering if any of you had any experience with the removable camo tape, and if it damaged or hurt the finish of your barrels or stocks. 
In case you were wondering i have a wood stock i believe walnut maybe.
Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

BAD!!! I'VE TRIED BOTH KINDS OF CAMO TAPE. THE LEAFY KIND REALLY STICKS GOOD AND IS REALLY HARD TO GET OFF AND IT LEAVES AN AWFUL STICKY FINISH WHEN REMOVED. I HAD TO USE MINERAL SPRITS TO REMOVE IT "BAD". 
THE SMOOTH KIND HOLDS MOISTURE AND I BELIEVE CREATES RUST!!!!

I JUST WENT TO WAL MART AND GOT THREE CANS OF CAMO PAINT. IT COMES IN GREEN, BLACK AND TAN. I STARTED OUT WITH A COVER COAT OF TAN AND WORKED FROM THERE. I PRACTICED ON AN OLD SINGLE BARREL SHOT GUN FIRST. I KNOW IT IS HARD TO PAINT A BEAUTIFUL RIFLE, BUT I JUST "DONE" IT AND IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD.
THE PAINT WILL NOT HARM THE FINISH, WON'T HOLD MOISTURE. OH AND WITH THE TAPE; WHEN I TOOK IT OFF THE WOOD IT PULLED SOME OF THE FINISH OFF, BUT IT WAS AN OLD STOCK!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you're going to use tape us "Vet Wrap" it only sticks to itself and not the gun works real good.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Vet Wrap works well. When you take your gun from outside in -15 weather and bring it inside to 70 degrees you will get a fair amount of condensation on the barrell. Then you have to take off the Vet Wrap and reapply it (I worry about rust).

What I like better is a product called Camo Form. It is like a industrial thickness VEt Wrap and comes in camo patterns. It is 12 bucks a roll (Vet Wrap is 1.50) BUT it is reusable. Regular Vet Wrap rips off in shreds. Do the math if you do 5-8 hunts a year in the winter. I have been using the same snow camo roll on my rifle since last winter, and it still sticks. Here is a picture of it on my gun (on the right).


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

fallguy-

where did you get "Camo Form"?? Looking to get something for my gun


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've seen it at Cabelas and Scheels in GF. I would bet Fargo Scheels or Sportmen's warehouse would carry it. The company that makes it is called McNetts.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just got my "Cheaper Than Dirt" catalog. They are selling non adhering camo wrap. Can't remember the price but I know it was cheap. They have a lot of pretty good stuff as far as that. They are online as well. Not everything is the cheapest price. But they do have a lot of military/law enforcement stuff.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I bought some "camo form" Works great!! just what I needed!! little spendy but it gets the job done.

Thanks Fallguy!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Its worth the 12 bucks in my mind. Once it gets dirty and broken in it works better


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fallguy

did you wrap your barrel up with the stock? the first time i wrapped my rifle, i wrapped it too tight or something. my groups went from dime size to softball size. i figured out that the barrel is no longer free floating and really effected the accuracy. i never wrap the barrel against the stock anymore. you ever have that problem? or don't you wrap it that tight?

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase

Your buddy bretts asked me that same thing. You guys don't happen to shoot together much do you? LOL

First, I have a factory Ruger M77 and as far as I know I don't think the barrel is free floating. I wrap the whole goddamn thing up pretty snug. I have never noticed a difference in my bullet path.

Second, I doubt that when I am out shooting while hunting that I am going to be shooting like I am at a range. I will never claim to be that good of a shot so if it's a matter of a half inch here and there I wouldn't know the difference anyway. LOL


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I use the Allen brand camo tape every year. If it leaves sticky crap on my gun I use wd-40 to remove it. I don't tape around the barrel, I go the length of the barrel. I have never had any problems.


----------

